# bi-v generator change w/new RV lead insert



## lmbroomall (Jul 31, 2013)

Pt was due to have the Bi-V generator change adn the RV lead was found to not be working. 
Bi-V generator was taken out, the RV lead was capped and a new RV lead inserted. a new bi-v generator was inserted.

I am coming up with 33216 and 33264.  is this right??


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jul 31, 2013)

It is my understanding that 33262-33264 indicates an old generator is removed and a new generator _only_ is placed. 

Based on that information, I think I would go with 33249 & 33233. 

33249 Is for insertion or _replacement_ of ICD system with lead(s). 

Since a new RV lead was placed, I would select 33249. 

Does that help?


----------



## RKN122306 (Jul 31, 2013)

If the lead is a left ventruicular lead placed within the coronary sinus code 33225 and 33264.  If its a right atrial or right ventricular use the 33216 and 33264

Hope this helps


----------



## Jess1125 (Jul 31, 2013)

jewlz0879 said:


> It is my understanding that 33262-33264 indicates an old generator is removed and a new generator _only_ is placed.
> 
> Based on that information, I think I would go with 33249 & 33233.
> 
> ...



I agree with Julie on this one. 

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## twizzle (Jul 31, 2013)

lmbroomall said:


> Pt was due to have the Bi-V generator change adn the RV lead was found to not be working.
> Bi-V generator was taken out, the RV lead was capped and a new RV lead inserted. a new bi-v generator was inserted.
> 
> I am coming up with 33216 and 33264.  is this right??



Pacemaker or ICD?


----------

